# MO Multi-Family Farm on 80 Acres



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you have family members or like-minded friends who can see the value of compound living? Sharing the acreage, expenses and good country life? Maybe you've been thinking about how wonderful it would be to have your parents or grown children close by. Now is your chance. We have built this oasis from the ground up over the past 10 years. No expense was spared in creating a safe and happy place for people and their animals. There are 3 move-in ready homes, each with it's own well and electric meter. Several outbuildings including a 60x125 insulated metal building with too many amenities to list. The property borders over 1000 acres of Mark Twain National Forest for horseback riding or hiking. The Gasconade River touches the property for fishing or floating or just enjoying our beautiful Ozark sunsets. We have a very low cost of living here; property taxes for 2015 were only $2216 for everything! There are no restrictions or zoning on our property which gives you the freedom to use this property as you desire. Only 24 miles from I-44 for ease of travel The towns of Lebanon, Hartville and Mountain Grove are nearby. This property is for sale by owner for $697,000. We are not offering any owner financing or rentals. We'd love to show you around any time. Call 417-531-3534


----------



## Canyonero (Jan 20, 2016)

No. We might get along as long as it takes for a BBQ. Chances are though that a fight would break out.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

I do not, for the life of me, understand why you still have this for sale. Why?? This property is gorgeous and is one of a handful which sticks in my mind. IF we were looking to live in that part of the country and IF we could come up with that much money, then it would have been off the market a long time ago. Our kids would be riding and tending horses, I'd be sipping iced tea after a long day of farm work, and my husband would be the happiest man alive.

LuLu


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We are actually looking for land in mo for our cattle operation. But we are looking for raw land of 500 acres or more in southern mo where it's 500 an acre. This is a gorgeous place for sure.


----------

